# Outdoors Jackets Recommendations



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a half decent waterproof and as importantly windproof jacket. It 'sfor going to work in when I walk or bike so I don't want to spend a fortune. Previously I've just bought hi-viz from the works supplier but they aren't that good either fit or quality wise.

Any suggestions as to what's good or bad at the cheaper end of the market. I see a lot of places sell Regatta stuff cheap is it any good

Cheers

B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

what about a straight jacket, i hear they have mobile phone pockets these days :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > what about a straight jacket, i hear they have mobile phone pockets these days :biggrin:
> ...


Do you think Armani does these, I'll need to have a look.

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

yes, just your style as well, cheap and nasty and you need to be mad to wear one unless your 18


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

I tend to use cotswoldoutdoors.

They have very good sales sections and will even price match other web based ' in stock' items.

The usual ' you get what you pay for' still applies in this case too...

Hope you find what your after.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> yes, just your style as well, cheap and nasty and you need to be mad to wear one unless your 18


You've surely still not got the hump have you

Here have a double lol

See if that cheers you up a bit.

:tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

au contraire............i am quite happy and i don't need drink to be so


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > yes, just your style as well, cheap and nasty and you need to be mad to wear one unless your 18
> ...


Are you surprised? Get a grip and stop flame baiting.

People will get off your case if you do.

This forum isn't just about you. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

i keep saying..this is so easily sorted :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> au contraire............i am quite happy and i don't need drink to be s





Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


No show without Punch now there's a surprise When all I asked about was a jacket. Don't suppose on the off chance you know any good suppliers. Be shame to trash the thread without at least getting a couple of recommendations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > au contraire............i am quite happy and i don't need drink to be s
> ...


i just decided to turn the tables, thought it might be amusing, i was amused even if no-one else was ...nnnoying init !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


God, I've cleared cashes and I still get this problem. :laugh:

Bond, you've lost it mate.You're about as stable as the quote function on the IP board software. :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


I'm not annoyed at all, just thought may some here might come up with something but hey ho, you on the other hand are beginning to make yourself a look a bit of a fool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


no that's your crown to wear, i don't want to deprive you, you need something to wear now your halo has slipped around your neck


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


" some here might come up with something "? To support you being nasty? Just let it go and retain some semblance of a reputation whilst you have the chance.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So back to the beginning, doesn't need to be fancy just reasonably weatherproof.





Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


Seriously Stan what are you gibbering about, I asked about a jacket and there are a few people here into the outdoors thing so I thought worth an ask here.

I think you've got a screw loose.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

ColdZero said:


> I tend to use cotswoldoutdoors.
> 
> They have very good sales sections and will even price match other web based ' in stock' items.
> 
> ...


Deffo this, first place I look for reasonably priced outdoor wear. I got a North Face bi climate jacket from there about a 3rd cheaper than everywhere else I'd looked for one. And yeah Regatta stuff has a really good rep for the price point.

Blacks have got some good stuff in an online sale at the moment, there's an extra 10% off all sales prices too but the offer ends today so you'd have to make your mind up quick.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

If there's a Go Outdoors near you it's well worth a look. Good range of prices. You have to buy a £5 discount card though to get the deals, but it lasts a year.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I was in a similar quandary at the end of last year. I ended up with a Craghoppers 3 in 1 which is quite good. Not that breathable though but not much of the cheaper stuff is good on that score.

Had a Peter Storm from Blacks or Millets for years before that, cheap but did the job!

I think you have slightly more sartorial awareness than I (I've seen photos of shirts?) so perhaps look at discounted North Face on the high street?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not so sure about the sartorial bit

:laugh: :laugh:

To be fair I've got a wardrobe full of jackets but it's for work and that's a big old steel works that's been there forever, it's like stepping back in time to the 50's or 60's you get dirty just walking through the gates so no point in turning up in the designer gear it wouldn't last five minutes. Big M has some sort of discount card for Blacks as we bought some stuff there before and yes there is a Go Outdoors nearby, maybe worth a visit to try something on as I'm a bit of an odd size so ordering directly online might not be such a good idea then have a look online.

A few years ago I had a half decent Helly Hanson coat but you don't see them so much these days. The reason I asked about the Regatta stuff is there is a store with a small outdoor section that sells them and they don't look or feel to bad for the money.

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Regatta make good stuff and even an old git can look reasonably stylish............. artytime:

I have loads of army surplus, German navy Parka, Belgian army Parks, M65 combat jacket as worn by all the big Hollywood stars. Alpha make the best 65 but cost loads.

You probably don't want to walk to work looking like Rambo so Regatta should sort you out.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Regatta make good stuff and even an old git can look reasonably stylish............. artytime:
> 
> I have loads of army surplus, German navy Parka, Belgian army Parks, M65 combat jacket as worn by all the big Hollywood stars. Alpha make the best 65 but cost loads.
> 
> You probably don't want to walk to work looking like Rambo so Regatta should sort you out.


There is a lad over the road who for reasons nobody knows is called "Concrete" and is a bit of an aging skinhead/mod with his old scooters who wears that sort of army surplus parka jacket stuff and your right it's not the look for me, you have a scooter don't you ??

:laugh: :laugh:

Although to be fair he recently had a really tidy 60's Lambretta that looked like it might of be worth a few quid, not for me but it was nice.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Regatta get thumbs up. Very good value, perform very well for the money and you won't break your heart if it gets dirty at work.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

We must have been unlucky with Regatta, as we have had two fail when quite new with poor zips,

I do fancy treating myself to a Barbour wax jacket. They cost is daft, but the same jacket might last 10+ years so at £25 a year it might make more sense


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> I do fancy treating myself to a Barbour wax jacket. They cost is daft, but the same jacket might last 10+ years so at £25 a year it might make more sense


Your right though about the Barbour, you'll have it for ever, as ColdZero has already alluded to, to a degree you get what you pay for. Again I've got one all be it not a waxed one but it's just not what i would turn up at work in so I don't mind getting through a few cheaper ones.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve72 said:


> Regatta get thumbs up. Very good value, perform very well for the money and you won't break your heart if it gets dirty at work.


Forgot to say, my Mum bought a Regatta jacket and waterproof trousers for sailing and they served her very well. Now excellent dog walking kit!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Bond if you need XL take a look at my Berghaus Mera Peak on the sales section, top notch jacket and the best of the ones I'm going to mention here!!.

If not Regatta stuff if fine for the money but look to see if its the Isotex 5000 range I had one of these for a long time pretty breathable and never got wet once, also have a look at the Berghaus RG1 a good coat that I use a lot for going to work etc . Failing that check out the Crags sale on at the moment I have loads of their stuff always dependable but usually need a size larger in the jackets. http://www.craghoppers.com/

I also got one of these last year (for use as a total beater and no intention of looking after) I was in awful weather in the high welsh hills for a couple of days and never got wet or cold so imo its a bloody good coat and at £25 a bargain!! http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/north-ridge-meltwater-jacket-p205107

OMG I have too many coats!!!!

Being a quite outdoorsy type all suggestions from personal experience not from hearsay or off the net'.

As aside if they are waterproof they will be windproof, whereas there are some softshell jackets that offer wind protection but will let water through so ok for 'dry' windy days but not the usual wet and windy :wink:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

BondandBigM said:


> So back to the beginning, doesn't need to be fancy just reasonably weatherproof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS, I came here expecting to read about outdoor jackets, and it's the same old ****.

Can't a man ask a question about a jacket?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> We must have been unlucky with Regatta, as we have had two fail when quite new with poor zips,
> 
> I do fancy treating myself to a Barbour wax jacket. They cost is daft, but the same jacket might last 10+ years so at £25 a year it might make more sense


I can just see Bond in a Barbour and Plus Fours. *Templeton Jones* of Shrewsbury will kit him out and we got an Asda in town for Big M. :biggrin:

Just tell them Bills a hunting dog.

http://shropshirecountryclothing.co.uk/product/schoffel-mens-ptarmigan-tweed-coat/


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Totally agree with Badgersdad.

Not the original posters fault. He only asked about jackets.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a few different jackets Bond so here is my opinion.

Regatta (20000) was cheap,excellent but if worn a lot quickly looses its waterproofing and needs re-proofed. Not always with success.

Craghopper, better than Regatta and last longer before it fails.

Berghaus (gortex shell), still using it and worth paying that bit extra. Never failed yet. Went to this as was at the Belgium GP with the wife and the Regatta failed, she was dryer than a dry thing wearing her Berghaus.

Hope this helps.

Richy


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.drizaboneclothing.co.uk/men-s

what about these?

The company I work for used to own them ( and Belstaff) and we could get them at cost - no one ever complained.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


Why all this negative crap? What the f*** are you on, Bruce behave. Mods please move to handbags at dawn section.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > We must have been unlucky with Regatta, as we have had two fail when quite new with poor zips,
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

The 710 and I do a lot of walking holidays in Scotland,Lakes,Northumberland.I own a few outdoor jackets,a Berghaus RG1 that leaks after 30 minutes in heavy rain,but the best ones I have are "TRESPASS". reasonably priced and use a 3 layer "tres-tex" membrane,similar to "goretex".have a look on the trespass website. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

steve plywood said:


> The 710 and I do a lot of walking holidays in Scotland,Lakes,Northumberland.I own a few outdoor jackets,a Berghaus RG1 that leaks after 30 minutes in heavy rain,but the best ones I have are "TRESPASS". reasonably priced and use a 3 layer "tres-tex" membrane,similar to "goretex".have a look on the trespass website. :thumbsup:


Actually I think Big M had one of those a bit back for dog walking duties. I'll need to ask her. A decent one she had ages ago was a Tog24 but again you don't see these anymore.

Thanks for the heads up plenty to have a look for at the weekend.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Bond,

I hate being too warm when getting to work under my own steam.

For walking to work I use a Barbour with just a shirt under during the winter.

For cycling I use a hi-viz lightweight cycling jacket with snap buttons as well as a zip in case I get too hot. Currently using the Adli one that comes out a couple of times a year - wind and waterproof.

Dec


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > We must have been unlucky with Regatta, as we have had two fail when quite new with poor zips,
> ...


It would need to be a Harris Tweed, none of that English imitation stuff

:laugh: :laugh:

http://www.harristweedshop.com/shooting-coat-harris-tweed.html

Actually neither of them look to shabby you might have me onto something now, Bill and I would look good.

:biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My last couple of ski jackets have been by Tresspass, and they seem pretty good quality for the money. The latest one, new in last season, is in a fetching shade of "bin man orange" :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've a few jackets but if I really want to stay dry and warm when I'm fishing in the rain or out in the country I still resort to my Barbour. I've had it thirty years, I normally wax it myself but occasionally it goes back to Barbour for them to do the job a bit more thoroughly and it still does the job it was designed for brilliantly.

They are truly great value for money and, a bit like with watches like watches, if you buy something decent it lasts ... Barbour do all sorts of jackets now, not just waxed ones and no doubt the quality of them would be just as good, so I'd be looking at their modern range for something ..


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive had a few from Cotswold rock bottom the first was a North Face Summit series 800 fill down jacket which I got in 2009. Still like new and it was reduced from £280 to £170. The second I bought was a Mountain Hardware Nilas jacket which is 850 fill and very light I was lucky enough to get it for £200. My favourite for myself is a 800 fill down jacket from Haglofs which I got for £200 reduced from £350.

For warmth lightness and breath-ability I'd recommend the Nilas it also looks cool in a minimalist 'you know its good quality' sort of way.

http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/mountain-hardwear-mens-nilas-jacket-1B110534?loc=sub



badgersdad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > So back to the beginning, doesn't need to be fancy just reasonably weatherproof.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Marks & Spencers do some nice warm waterproof coats, got one a couple of years ago, its brill, you can unzip the thick inner thermal lining if it is too warm.

If you got a M&S near you its worth having a look round.......


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

harryblakes7 said:


> Marks & Spencers do some nice warm waterproof coats, got one a couple of years ago, its brill, you can unzip the thick inner thermal lining if it is too warm.
> 
> If you got a M&S near you its worth having a look round.......


He wont have been in there................................. artytime: Too upmarket.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't let a thread about outdoor jackets go by without a recommendation for Paramo.

Admittedly these aren't at the cheaper end of the market as Bond stipulated at the beginning but, provided you keep them clean (via a couple of cycles in the washing machine using Nikwax Loft then TX Direct) they last a lifetime so are good value for money in the long term. I've had mine for around 25 years now. They're much more breathable than Gore-Tex type products and they don't rustle when it's windy.

At the cheaper end of the market maybe have a look at Lands' End Squall jackets and see how they compare with Regatta and the brands others have recommended.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I belong to a ramblers club for16 years and only wore Regatta jackets and served me while taking in anything that the Welsh weather had to throw at it and my friends is making a big statement H :aggressive:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

luckywatch said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marks & Spencers do some nice warm waterproof coats, got one a couple of years ago, its brill, you can unzip the thick inner thermal lining if it is too warm.
> ...


you're right mate...coat on the right? :biggrin: ....nay


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To be fair whilst there are some good suggestion and I've had a look at a few online it's for work and as said I already have loads of jackets. I've got a gore-text coat that is light as a feather with more flaps, vents and hidden pockets than you can shake a stick at, you could throw buckets of water at it all day and not get wet but way to good for work similarly my Barbour is one of the motorbike style ones and properly waterproof.

And the main thing is I don't do the Sunday morning rambler look hence why I'm asking about that type of coat. Turns out the one Big M had was a Trespass. So I'll have a look at the weekend. Thanks for the pointers.

On a Sunday Bill and I are more likely to be found strolling along to the nearest boozers fully Armani'd up with Bill on point on a medium to short leash keeping his eye out for any designer handbag type dogs that he can either fight/[email protected] or if he's really lucky both

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M picked this up for me today so I'll see how it goes and again thanks for every bodies input


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M picked this up for me today so I'll see how it goes and again thanks for every bodies input


Great Outdoors courtesy of 'Her In....Doors' at least it ain't camel hair and Hat like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Big M picked this up for me today so I'll see how it goes and again thanks for every bodies input
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr Bond all you needed was a black bin bag , hole in top one in each side and bosh there you go .

http://


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> Mr Bond all you needed was a black bin bag , hole in top one in each side and bosh there you go .
> 
> http://


When it's that bad one word

Taxi !!!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

If they ever turn up


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> If they ever turn up


Correct

I was quartered this morning because the Taxi was late, cheeky [email protected] still had his hand out for a tip.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Should have put the tip of your tool in it :naughty:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> Should have put the tip of your tool in it :naughty:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bond all you needed was a black bin bag , hole in top one in each side and bosh there you go .
> ...







I'm a Lancashire lad but ive been drenched up Pendle Hill like that but its worth it! try you're new coat out Mr B a go hunting a few witches!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Bit of a come down from Pussy galore like you're used to Mr Bond...but any Port in a storm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If they ever turn up
> ...


you work to hard to keep the UK economy going Mr B


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Big M is going for a quick kip so I'm off out round the pub for a couple of sharp ones on the pretext of going for a pack of cigs,that's about as much rambling as I'll be doing anytime soon. I've got one of my good coats on, guaranteed to be refused entry to Whetherspoons.










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

If your still looking for a jacket. The North Face do some really nice one's. They are a bit pricey though. I wear mine for work most of the time.

I'm usually in the chill so it get's pretty cold in there...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

damo08 said:


> If your still looking for a jacket. The North Face do some really nice one's. They are a bit pricey though. I wear mine for work most of the time.
> 
> I'm usually in the chill so it get's pretty cold in there...


We have some North Face coats as well as you say good stuff, doesn't seem so popular these days but that's no bad thing.

The one I got got its first proper try out this morning, half an hour of fairly persistent rain on the bike and still dry so seems not bad. I was a bit sceptical at twenty quid but it seems okay so I'll see how long it lasts for.


----------



## Symon (Aug 24, 2015)

Another vote for North face, I've had one for about ten years and still good as new :thumbsup:


----------

